# Ruger SR556SC 5904



## Kbx (Mar 27, 2016)

I am a FFL Dealer and have a SR556SC in the box. I just want to free up the cash to make some other purchases but wanted to give anyone else the chance before I traded it in for well below cost. Cabelas, Sportsmans and gunnies tend to have the gun for sale for about 1600+ I am asking 1300.00 obo. If interested let me know! I would need to collect sales tax and do a background check if within utah. Or mail to FFLdealer near you!


----------

